# Gerbil Help!



## PetLover5 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. 

It is my partners birthday coming up and I thought I may surprise him with some gerbils. We both had gerbils growing up and have always talked about getting some together so I am very excited!! However, after researching into where to get them, I see it is highly recommended to buy from a local breeder rather than a pet store such as Pets at Home. But, I am completely clueless on how and where to find a breeder in the North Wiltshire/Somerset area. Can anyone help!? I've been researching and researching but nothing is coming up. I don't want to run out of time and really want to get it right! Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

No idea how to find breeders except by doing an internet search, but I did find this list of rescues, if you're lucky they might have some gerbils:
http://www.smallpetsmatter.co.uk/southwest.php


----------



## Bourbonandpumpkin (Nov 28, 2016)

You could also adopt from an animal shelter or at pets at home they have a adopt section.


----------



## S.Universe (Nov 27, 2017)

There's a place called crittery exotics than rescue small animals. I'm not sure where they're located though.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

S.Universe said:


> There's a place called crittery exotics than rescue small animals. I'm not sure where they're located though.


Crittery are in south Oxon. They're very good and worth travelling to, although they have suspended homing over the festive period. However they do currently have some a pair of gerbils looking for new homes: http://www.crittery.co.uk/index.php/component/content/article?id=351

I would suggest making the set-up the surprise birthday gift and the actual animals themselves being something you both go into together. That way being responsible about sourcing can be the priority, rather than the timescale.


----------



## B8man (May 28, 2018)

I am new here but have a question about my only living gerbil. He never bites exept in the evening when he is trying to get onto my hand and starts to bite very hard. Don't now wat to do. Somebody have any advice for it?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

B8man said:


> I am new here but have a question about my only living gerbil. He never bites exept in the evening when he is trying to get onto my hand and starts to bite very hard. Don't now wat to do. Somebody have any advice for it?


If this is a new behaviour I would take him for a vet checkup. Often biting can be a symptom of pain and/or disorientation - especially likely if the biting is happening when you're going to pick him up.


----------

